# silver steel



## marcros (1 Sep 2020)

I bought a piece of 10mm silver steel round bar from ebay. I have just measured it and it is 9.4mm. is this right, I thought it was ground to 10mm rather than starting at 10mm.


----------



## Trevanion (1 Sep 2020)

Have they sent you 3/8” by mistake? I always get my stuff from Ground Flat Stock (GFS) and it’s always ground to exactly what is stated.


----------



## marcros (1 Sep 2020)

I wondered that, but even that should be 9.5mm. I have sent them a message (not as in The Godfather) so will see what they say.


----------



## AES (1 Sep 2020)

AFAIK marcros, a piece of 10 mm dia silver steel should be EXACTLY 10 mm (to within a VERY tight tolerance). I'm not 100% sure mind, but 99%, and certainly any silver steel I've bought (both from the model engineering suppliers and from a local steel stock holder - where I had to buy 5 Metres length!!!) has always been spot on the quoted diameter. So I THINK something's gone wrong at your supplier and would take/send it back if I were you.

Even buying just plain old MS bar at 10 mm dia will be much nearer 10 mm than your 9.4/10 mm SS.


----------



## --Tom-- (1 Sep 2020)

6% is quite a tolerance range if it’s not an error!


----------



## Sideways (1 Sep 2020)

Silver steel bar is centreless ground.
It should be exactly 10.0mm
You are entitled to return or replacement.


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (2 Sep 2020)

I would expect the standard engineering tolerance for something like this to be +/_ 0.1mm. But 0.6mm! That's Ebay and Amazon for you. You have to be careful.


----------



## marcros (2 Sep 2020)

I hope it was an innocent mistake, it was an engineering supplies place on eBay rather than a chancer!


----------



## sunnybob (2 Sep 2020)

The question has to be asked;
How accurate is your measuring stick?


----------



## Rorschach (2 Sep 2020)

I wouldn't a bar to be exactly on size unless it came with specifications and tolerances. Of course 9.4mm is nowhere close to 10mm so something has gone wrong there.


----------



## redhunter350 (2 Sep 2020)

Macros, I agree with Trevanion it seems you have been sent 3/8" [9.525mm] 
Quality silver steel is sold in 13" or now 1m lengths and made to a tolerance of +/- 0.00025" this has been the norm for the last 60 years, it was pretty much PS Stubbs who were the major supplier/producer in Britain but now there are several. I use Coventry Grinders or Ground Flat Stock thus ensuring a known quality product.


----------



## marcros (2 Sep 2020)

at least the length is right!

I have chased them, if not PayPal can deal with it. If I hadn't already drilled the hole, I wouldn't really care but I need a close fit.


----------



## Peri (28 Sep 2020)

Edit - redundant post, sorry


----------



## marcros (28 Sep 2020)

eBay seller refunded when I sent it back. I bought a length from Cromwell in the end, which was cheaper after all that!


----------

